# microSIM cutter experience!



## ntba (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi guys I just got my microSIM cutter and used it on my locked SIM in my 3GS from fido. It works perfectly and I have it sitting in my 3GS now with the little plastic adapter. 

My plan is to get the UNLOCKED iPhone 4 first thing Friday and just pop in my microSIM 

Anyone see any problems with that? And I keep asking the same question over and over here but my posts are moderated and haven't been posted yet but will my phone stay unlocked after I pop in my Fido SIM?


PS: If there is anyone who needs their SIM card cut and doesn't want to bother with the supposed SIM migration Apple is doing I'll cut your card no problem, I'll bring it with me to Fairview mall  That is considering there WILL be a line up


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Where are you located?


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

A buck a sim, you'll pay off your new phone before you get to the door.


----------



## ntba (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm in Windsor, but I forgot to mention I'll be at Fairview lining up so if anyone in line there needs it cut I'll be happy to do it  Just write down your sim card number before I do it, you know just in case!


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

<sarcasm style="wit: heavy;"> I wonder if making your own microsim is somehow unsupported by Apple, and voids one's warranty... </sarcasm>


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

Scissors will work according to YouTube


----------



## ntba (Jun 15, 2010)

So will a meat cleaver lol but I didn't want to risk it, 20 bucks and 2 seconds of work make ntba a happy iPhone 4 user (hopefully)


----------



## offthewall (Feb 24, 2007)

*Cut sim -ipad?*

Do you know if this will work with the ipad

thanks

patrick


----------



## ntba (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't know about specific carrier plans and things like that but it will cut a normal sim to a micro sim that both the iPad and iPhone 4 use, so yes it will.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

ntba said:


> Hi guys I just got my microSIM cutter and used it on my locked SIM in my 3GS from fido. It works perfectly and I have it sitting in my 3GS now with the little plastic adapter.
> 
> My plan is to get the UNLOCKED iPhone 4 first thing Friday and just pop in my microSIM
> 
> ...


And you spent $20 for that? Why? You will get a free new micro sim when you get your new phone.


----------



## dhalver_xeno (Oct 11, 2007)

I bought a Microsim cutter as well and I'm glad to here that it works well. Problem is that I ordered it off of Amazon and won't be down in the US until mid-August to pick it up.


----------



## ntba (Jun 15, 2010)

Call me paranoid, call me insane, but I have a very negative view of cellphone providers and I didn't know Apple would be doing a free migration until yesterday. I also 100% want my iPhone COMPLETELY unlocked and I wasn't under any circumstance going to take the chance and let Apple or Fido migrate my SIM along with its carrier lock to my new phone. THIS is how much I hate locked phones.

I made a post on here yesterday in regards to a thread someone made about if they should buy unlocked or not and made my views known, nothing has irked me more then how Canadian cellphone providers handle phone locks. Even the Americans have an option to unlock their phones after the contract is up. 

I called Fido a few weeks ago to see if they would unlock phones and of course they don't but then I asked if they would do it once the contract is up and they wouldn't, so after spending 300 dollars on a subsidized phone and over 2000 dollars for a phone contract I DON'T even own my own phone! Their advice if I wanted to go to a new provider? "They'll offer you a new phone!" 

Nice.

Sorry to get off topic but I don't want to feel like I can't control my own phone, especially since I'm an app developer, I can't illegally unlock my phone just to be able to switch providers or switch SIMs when I go to the states..

That's my rant there 

Also I plan on asking if the Apple store will unlock my old 3GS since I want to give it to my friend who is on Telus, and since I know apple can unlock the phone and they are selling new unlocked 3GS phones I don't see why they wouldn't oblige. Hoping for the best outcome there


----------



## ntba (Jun 15, 2010)

dhalver_xeno said:


> I bought a Microsim cutter as well and I'm glad to here that it works well. Problem is that I ordered it off of Amazon and won't be down in the US until mid-August to pick it up.


I went to cutmysim and saw that they had a Canadian distributor called mygamingmart and ordered off of that site, came in and everything worked fine, I tested it on an old SIM I had and it worked fine, it cuts off a bit of the gold contact on one side, but nothing that interferes with its operation!

Unfortunately last time I checked it was out of stock.


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

ntba said:


> So will a meat cleaver lol but I didn't want to risk it, 20 bucks and 2 seconds of work make ntba a happy iPhone 4 user (hopefully)


Touché. For the record, any reference to a meat cleaver is funny in my books.


----------

